# The Kimberleys - Western Australia - Part One



## Bench_Warmer01 (May 3, 2010)

Over the weekend I moved to the Kimberleys to start a job which will have me working here for 6 months, I am 130km into the bush from the closest town, it's a live in role and I do long hours but herps are never far away, within less than 72 hours I have seen.

Dozens and dozens of Freshwater Crocodiles.

3 V.Gouldii
2 V.Acanthurus

3 A.Childreni

Dozens of Lophognathus gilberti
Plus various small dragons I photograph and dont have patience to identify, loads of geckoes too, I.d on the small dragon and gecko please.

There was a baby Freshie some aboriginal kids brought back to camp, so I took some pictures before they released it..

Over the coming weeks and months, I am going to find my target species. BHP, Olive,Various Goannas, and a Kimberley Mulga.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (May 3, 2010)

More pictures to come as soon as i have day off..


----------



## Fuscus (May 3, 2010)

baby Freshies imply that cane toads are not there?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 4, 2010)

I poked around the lake and diversion dam in Kununurra the other night and there was no sign of toads there. A few other species of frogs and a keelback, but no toads. They are past kununurra, but not in big numbers yet. 


-H


----------



## longirostris (May 5, 2010)

Your small dragon is from the Diporiphoria complex. It looks like bilineata but if you are in Kunnunurra then that would mean a range extension for this species. However if you found it 130 kilometers east of Kunnunurra then I would say bilineata right on the edge of the western limit of its known range. Otherwise it may be D. albilabris, subspecies albilabris. Again if found in Kunnunurra then this would mean a range extension East for this sub species. If found 130 kilometers west of Kunnunurra then D. albilabris albilabris on the eastern most limit of its known range.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 5, 2010)

That Nobbi Dragon is the best looking one i have ever seen!!


----------



## thals (May 5, 2010)

Very nice, would be awesome to live up that way in terms of the wildlife and surrounding nature! Nothing I love better than seeing some nice big olives in their natural habitat


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (May 6, 2010)

longirostris said:


> Your small dragon is from the Diporiphoria complex. It looks like bilineata but if you are in Kunnunurra then that would mean a range extension for this species. However if you found it 130 kilometers east of Kunnunurra then I would say bilineata right on the edge of the western limit of its known range. Otherwise it may be D. albilabris, subspecies albilabris. Again if found in Kunnunurra then this would mean a range extension East for this sub species. If found 130 kilometers west of Kunnunurra then D. albilabris albilabris on the eastern most limit of its known range.


 

It was found 130km east of Kununurra, they are all over the place.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (May 6, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> baby Freshies imply that cane toads are not there?


 

There are absoloutley no cane toads, I have been night herping every night ive been here, frogs galore and loads of freshies and small monitors.


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

A mate of mine is working over there at the moment too...he is finding loads of herps! He is finding target species every single day just whilst working.


----------



## grannieannie (May 6, 2010)

Please accept a slight correction.....the area is called the Kimberley......not Kimberleys...with the "s" at the end.


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2010)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> It was found 130km east of Kununurra, they are all over the place.



Thanks for clearing up the location. 

They are D. bilineata and quite common in their range. I have a couple in my collection they are great little dragons.


----------

